# Grappler's can't get it done



## putmeonhold (Jul 10, 2006)

With the recent victory of Chuck Liddell over Ronato Sobral, I have to state once again the grappler's just don't have what it takes anymore. Striking's on top right now, but it will switch again in the future


----------



## putmeonhold (Jul 10, 2006)

*Grappler's just can't get it done*

oops, I keep posting on the wrong board. Sorry for repeating, but I just gotta say again that Grappler's just can't get it done anymore. Strikers are on top baby.

1. Rich Franklin
2. Tim Sylvia
3. Chuck Liddell

*EXCEPTION*
1. Matt Hughes


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

its just that chucks take down defence is just to damn good.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

the welterweights and lw are all grapplers..i still say its even.tito, babalu and monson are all grapplers..but it doesnt matter cuz if ur not well rounded ur gonna lose..plain and simple


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Fedor, gsp, hughes, a.a (he will beat tim again), fedor, big nog, arona, rua. What about all these guys. It's even i'd say. Every striker you name i can name a grappler.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

moldy said:


> Fedor, gsp, hughes, a.a (he will beat tim again), fedor, big nog, arona, rua. What about all these guys. It's even i'd say. Every striker you name i can name a grappler.


i dunno if id claasify shogun as a grappler..he has sick ground skills but i look at him as a striker first grappler second


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Yeah he is. but he was a bj guy who worked standing. people forget wand has amazing bj 2. And a lot of those fight's were strikes firom a mount not many one punch chuck style.


----------



## yellow man (Jun 27, 2006)

yes grappeling is being less and less effective. but to have the best understanding of takedowns you got to have practice doing the takedowns as well as blocking them. But both are needed to be able to have the best defense. 

chuck liddell has a wrestleing background so he knows how to do good takedowns which helps him defend because he knows what the other guys thinking.

im sure silva and franklin also have jiu jitsu and wrestling backgrounds.

it was bound to happen after the world was shocked by jiu jitus and started learning about it and analyzing its weakness *lots of people probaly hated how average royce dominated* 

just because they dont got a belt from a gracie *or anyone* doesnt mean they dont practice it.

being well rounded is the key to being a champion. there is always a chance that it will go to the ground and when it does thoes grappeling skills will come in handy even if your just going to ground and pound.


----------



## 3DLee (Aug 30, 2006)

I think less and less MMA fighters are training in Judo and that is hurting their ground game. If you can't get them to the ground, then you have no game. Judo praciticioners can do some amazing things really quick and when a fighter has no idea how they got to the ground (which is often the case in a Judo throw or take down because its so fast) then he is in a world of trouble and better scramble a defense quick. I even hear Joe Rogan get really excited when he witnesses some Judo throws in action.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Grappling, and the ground game in general, are being passed by by the UFC. the UFC is all about strikes nowadays, standing mostly, but also on the ground. every time a fight goes to the ground, the fighters just vie for a position to toss elbows at each other from. i think this is proof that Dana has sold the soul of MMA to either suck in boxing fans, or get other people interested withouth having more ignorant americans get confused by submission fights!!!

look at PRIDE, there's always a good match of strikes and sub wins, but in the UFC... subs are going the way of the dodo!


----------



## putmeonhold (Jul 10, 2006)

3DLee said:


> I think less and less MMA fighters are training in Judo and that is hurting their ground game. If you can't get them to the ground, then you have no game. Judo praciticioners can do some amazing things really quick and when a fighter has no idea how they got to the ground (which is often the case in a Judo throw or take down because its so fast) then he is in a world of trouble and better scramble a defense quick. I even hear Joe Rogan get really excited when he witnesses some Judo throws in action.


Judo is useless. So's karate and all of them real martial arts. When's the last time you actually seen a blocked puch?? or a chop??? Boxing, Wrestling and Muay Tai, and submission fighting is where it's at


----------



## You Are a Clown (Aug 29, 2006)

judo is not useless have you not seen karo fight ?


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

Judo is useless? Karo has done well in his career. Yoshido has done very well. A loss to crocop sure, but wand has one 2 and just as quick. I'd say a olypic class judo has just as good takedown and takedown defense as wrestling. Plus well versed in submission. Triangle choke in judo Sankaku jime. Key lock in judo ude garame. Rear naked choke in judo Hadaka jime. The list goes on so i wouldn't say usless.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

i'd rather be well versed in Judo takedowns than wrestling ones. wrestling ones require to you jump into harms way while judo throws allow for a finese sort of throw. 

wrestlers use muscle
judo practitioners use style
:cheeky4:


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

pt447 said:


> i'd rather be well versed in Judo takedowns than wrestling ones. wrestling ones require to you jump into harms way while judo throws allow for a finese sort of throw.
> 
> wrestlers use muscle
> judo practitioners use style
> :cheeky4:


You bet maximum efficiancy minimal effort


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

pt447 said:


> Grappling, and the ground game in general, are being passed by by the UFC. the UFC is all about strikes nowadays, standing mostly, but also on the ground. every time a fight goes to the ground, the fighters just vie for a position to toss elbows at each other from. i think this is proof that Dana has sold the soul of MMA to either suck in boxing fans, or get other people interested withouth having more ignorant americans get confused by submission fights!!!
> 
> look at PRIDE, there's always a good match of strikes and sub wins, but in the UFC... subs are going the way of the dodo!


*Totally agree, word for word.*


----------



## The Brawler (Sep 7, 2006)

DAMN... I was looking for this thread! I for one used to always believe grappling was better! If you knew your technigue and holds... no matter how big or strong the "brawler... kicker... puncher" was... you could have him (OR HER?... OR IT?) in a hold and they cannot get ouf it! They could pass out... tap... or be in great pain! I've been watching UFC for a while now... and I hate to say it... but I don't think Grapplers can get it done anymore! I hate to say it... but those guys who knock you out tend to be the ones who get it done... and I've been a follower and a fan of grappling for years... 'it's so sad!'


----------

